# Bald spot on face.



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

I noticed this bald spot on Cain's face several days ago. It's not dry, nor flaking, and he doesn't seem to bother him. I'm wondering if it's possibly demodicosis? There aren't any other bald spots anywhere else on his body. I haven't taken him to the vet as it doesn't seem necessary at this junction, but I wanted to get some opinions, and what, if any, home remedy could I use to treat this? 

*(Click image)*









He is 9 1/2 months old.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

It could be that he had a small scab there and because of his coloring you just didn't see it until it came off and left a spot without hair. I would give a little while to see if it starts coming back in on it's own.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Cain said:


> I noticed this bald spot on Cain's face several days ago. It's not dry, nor flaking, and he doesn't seem to bother him. I'm wondering if it's possibly demodicosis? There aren't any other bald spots anywhere else on his body. I haven't taken him to the vet as it doesn't seem necessary at this junction, but I wanted to get some opinions, and what, if any, home remedy could I use to treat this?
> 
> *(Click image)*
> 
> ...


Nu-stock is an oinment used for treatment of hair loss, cuts, bruises, mange, and can be used for many skin related ailments. I am using it now for demodectic mange on my pup and it is amazing how great it works.
Nu-Stock - Topical treatment for Horses, Dogs, and Cattle


----------

